# making meth in Aus with no chemistry background



## Ellisdee404 (Aug 7, 2022)

Would like to make meth in small quantities. I don't have experience in chemistry so half of the layman terms go over my head. A video tutorial would definitely suit me better. Would uncle festes be best for this? 

As for glassware I have found a place to buy some. Would I be able to get a list of necessary things needed?

I've seen posts explaining how to extract pseudo from OTC meds with ion exchange resin and a different method that works on Sudafed pills and I assume this is the hard part but necessary to make in Aus. I'd prefer to avoid P2P and make d-meth

Any guidance and help would be appreciated


----------



## PewPew411

Work on getting the psudo collected and purified first, scrap a few hundred match boxes in between each failure 
No point buying the glassware without the precursors


----------



## G.Patton

Hello, what exactly don't you understand? There are everything you need in Amphetamines (phenylethylamines) section


----------

